# Royal Python Morph Question!



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

I recently thought about getting a female *Pastel* royal python to breed with my male *normal *royal python...

I have researched this many times and am pretty certain i should get (hopefully) 50% Pastel and 50% Normal.
But my friend, along with a reptile shop owner (who apparently has alot of experience with breeding royals and other species) both are saying that i will not get any Pastels but only normals......?? Really?

Is this true or false? 

They also think that id have better chances of getting an Albino with 2 normals... which i thought was like trying to win the lottery... the chance is there i guess but its so so slim is it not? :s


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Pastel x Normal = 50%Pastel & 50% Normal

Normal x Normal = 100% Normals

There is no chance of an Albino unless they are both Het Albino.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Pastel is a codominant gene - if you cross a Pastel to a Normal, you are right, you can get Pastel offspring in the first generation (and also normals - about a 50% chance of each). 

You have a CHANCE of getting only normals (but you also have a chance of getting all pastels, and they're both just as likely results as an even spread).

No, you don't have a better chance of getting an albino with two normals that are not known to be het albino (that IS like winning the lottery - you'd have to luck into BOTH of them being het albino without you knowing it, and even with two het albinos it's still only a 25% chance-per-egg of Albino).


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Zimey & Ssthisto 

Im not a bit worried that i got this info off of a reptile shop owner... Uh Oh!
Think ill stick to asking questions on this forum from now on!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Lee2by4 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Zimey & Ssthisto
> 
> Im not a bit worried that i got this info off of a reptile shop owner... Uh Oh!
> Think ill stick to asking questions on this forum from now on!


Knowing how to care for an animal correctly doesn't have to involve knowing colour genetics, though  

There are plenty of people who know a *lot *about how to care for mice, but don't know that mice have nineteen different alleles on the "Agouti" gene pair, for example, nor how those alleles interact with "normal" or with other alleles. Doesn't mean they're bad mouse keepers - just that they don't have the genetic information.

Now, on the other hand, if someone were trying to *sell* normal-looking animals as het pastels, THAT is where things get a bit sticky; at that point the shop owner is selling based on not only the animal's species but on its genetics.


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Knowing how to care for an animal correctly doesn't have to involve knowing colour genetics, though
> 
> There are plenty of people who know a *lot *about how to care for mice, but don't know that mice have nineteen different alleles on the "Agouti" gene pair, for example, nor how those alleles interact with "normal" or with other alleles. Doesn't mean they're bad mouse keepers - just that they don't have the genetic information.
> 
> Now, on the other hand, if someone were trying to *sell* normal-looking animals as het pastels, THAT is where things get a bit sticky; at that point the shop owner is selling based on not only the animal's species but on its genetics.



Thats very true!  But by what he was saying about the "experience" he has had with breeding before it sounded like he was trying to tell me i wont get pastels. 

Oh yeah! Another quick question, are pastels basically a visual het for Super Pastels?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

time to change friends and petshops!

to answer your 'quick' Q - yes, pastels are EXACTLY that


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

alan1 said:


> time to change friends and petshops!
> 
> to answer your 'quick' Q - yes, pastels are EXACTLY that



Yes it seems that way doesnt it haha :lol2:

And thanks for answering my question!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

that sounds like a pet shop that has two normals for sale.... :whistling2:


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Haha funnily enough yes, the shop has 2 normals for sale :lol2: 
Do you actually know who I'm talking about though?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

just an 'educated guesstimate'


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Lee2by4 said:


> I recently thought about getting a female *Pastel* royal python to breed with my male *normal *royal python...
> 
> I have researched this many times and am pretty certain i should get (hopefully) 50% Pastel and 50% Normal.
> But my friend, along with a reptile shop owner (who apparently has alot of experience with breeding royals and other species) both are saying that i will not get any Pastels but only normals......?? Really?
> ...


This is why you should never listen to "advice" from shops lol


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

"They also think that id have better chances of getting an Albino with 2 normals... which i thought was like trying to win the lottery... the chance is there i guess but its so so slim is it not? :s"

Maybe that was the shop owners way of trying to off load normals lol, does make me chuckle so it does


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah it seems like hes trying to screw people over! He said he would sell me a Pastel baby for £300 so i told him to jog on 
Crystal Palace Reptiles have one for nearly half that including postage


----------

